# Power juicer instead of steam juicer



## Bartman (Jul 5, 2010)

Even though my search for "power juicer" turned up nothing, I suspect this has been asked before...

Can I use a Jack Lalanne Power Juicer in lieu of a steam juicer? Without getting into the technicalities I read about on the internet, it appears they both accomplish the same goal of preparing fruit for making wine, albeit in different ways.

So, is there a reason *not* to use this power juicer that I was given for free? (the price was right even if it won't work for wine...)

Thanks in advance...


----------



## grapeman (Jul 5, 2010)

Generally the power juicers juice up everything. Just throw it in and juice it up. I would be worried about releasing too many compounds such as tannins and anthocyanin from chewing up the seeds. If you were careful what you juiced, I suppose it could be used.


----------



## Bartman (Jul 5, 2010)

Dang, that was a *fast* response. Thanks,


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2010)

Yea I agree. You can get bitterness from seeds and others.. well lets say I don't want that in me.
I have a steam juicer and I never regretted getting it.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 6, 2010)

Get you a Steamer/Juicer Bart. You will love it. If you want to try one out before buying one, you just pay the feight and I will ship mine to you and let you give it a tryout.


----------



## Tom (Jul 6, 2010)

Waldo said:


> Get you a Steamer/Juicer Bart. You will love it. If you want to try one out before buying one, you just pay the feight and I will ship mine to you and let you give it a tryout.




*What a DEAL!!



*

I have one and use it all the time. You will love it if you make fruit wines.


----------



## boozinsusan (Mar 5, 2011)

I also think that power juicers make the apple and pear juice turn brown right away. A steam juicer makes a pretty juice, which, IMHO will make a prettier wine.


----------

